# Video's from this weekend, ICE in alabama!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I cleaned up most the language so I can post these out here for everyone now... haha..


Me breaking up the ice over the Ruts..








RDWD Giving it a test run







Me on the ice, Notice the SWEET Reverse Super Donut I slammed..







RDWD Again playing







Chunk of ice from where we were doin donuts


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's not ice...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

KMKjr said:


> That's not ice...lol


It is if you live in Alabama! :rockn:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

hahahah, i wish i was that excited over that stuff!! looks like fun but 3 months of it and i had enough!
care for some more!?


BTW, awesome reverse doughnut!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

RD, Let er slide....


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I love it hehehehe


----------

